
The Iowa Caucuses App Had Another Problem: It Could Have Been Hacked - claudeganon
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-iowa-caucuses-app-had-another-problem-it-could-have-been-hacked
======
war1025
So I think this is basically saying they used http instead of https?

~~~
meowface
They said they don't want to reveal the details, but, yeah, they seem to imply
something along those lines. Maybe that or no SSL cert validation. Either one
would be embarrassingly bad for a food delivery app, let alone an election
results app.

